# DIY Acrylic Arboreal Enclosure!



## raggamuffin415 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Decided to try a little DIY project after getting inspired on here. Got the supplies from Tap Plastics (great store, must check out if one near you!), except for the vent which I ordered off of roundvents.com
Just had to drill the holes myself and glue (with acrylic cement) the box/hinges/latch together. Was surprisingly easy and fun to do! Overall cost around $50, but that's because had to get the glue and applicator... will be about $10 cheaper next time since I now have the tools.
This is a prototype modeled after some tanks I've seen and is 12''x8''x8''. Next project will be more ambitious with larger size and multiple doors. After doing this, I don't know if I'll ever buy another tank again, as this was cheap, looks great, and is customizable to my needs.

If anything, wondering if any concerns with the folded back tabs keeping the vent in place? They're rounded and not sharp, but also not 100% flush with interior of lid.

Anyway, hope you enjoy and get inspired like I did. The guys at the shop were really helpful and walked me through the process. Would love to hear feedback and feel free to ask questions too.


----------



## Dave Marschang (Mar 22, 2015)

see now I looked into doing this but found that a 12 x 12 x18 exo terra is actually cheaper or close to the same price. I just bought three of them through amazon for like 60 bucks a piece.
would love to build my own acrylics but there doesn't seem to be much savings.


----------



## ZBB466 (Mar 22, 2015)

Haha I can see those all too familiar splash zones of where the liquid cement ended up where it wasn't supposed to be. looks like it only hit the bottom though so who cares. Great looking hand made tank!


----------



## viper69 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think it looks great. How'd you make sure the sides were kept square?

Only thing, for some Arboreals wouldn't use a top loader, def not for Avics


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for feedback yall!

god61021:  I agree that the savings is not much, but if you're into building things, then it's a fun little project. I just bought an 18x12x12 exoterra for $40 at a expo, and found a used one (in great condition) for $12 once. I guess it's just a matter of personal preference. I have a mix of both homemade and store bought...

ZBB466:  The base was not flush, so they recommended adding a "foundation" square acrylic to run below the tank and balance it out. The splash marks seen are actually just from the glue directly spread on the base (not just the edges as usual). There was a little drippage elsewhere, but minimal. Found it quite easy to work with!

viper69:  The guys at the plastic shop cut the sheets pretty exact, so I was able to line it up visually and it came out pretty straight. If you're a perfectionist, you can do it with clamps and stuff, but I didn't (you can see the top is slightly overlapping for instance). My wife helped hold and eyeball it as well. Glue dries in a few minutes though so it's not like you have to hold it there for long time holding your breath! And yes I'm not gonna put an Avic in there... would need a second door for that. Don't have anything lined up yet to put in there... any suggestions? Was thinking possibly one of my Psalmopoeus (Irminia, Cambridgei, or Pulcher). Preferably someone who won't completely web the top and also isn't liable to come flying out at me when I open the top lol!

---------- Post added 03-22-2015 at 04:05 PM ----------

also any info about the tabs of vent being unsafe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sbullet (Mar 22, 2015)

Neither of my psalmopoeus were prone to bolting out of their top door arboreal enclosures.  I own both cam and irminia, and as far as overall temperament, the irminia is slightly more Skiddish to work with.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 22, 2015)

raggamuffin415 said:


> Thanks for feedback yall!
> 
> god61021:  I agree that the savings is not much, but if you're into building things, then it's a fun little project. I just bought an 18x12x12 exoterra for $40 at a expo, and found a used one (in great condition) for $12 once. I guess it's just a matter of personal preference. I have a mix of both homemade and store bought...
> 
> ...


Tabs will be fine. I'd drop an irminia in there, at least based on my specimen's behavior.


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Mar 23, 2015)

My irminia is skittish at times but can also be ballsy and comes out when I open the top to enclosure (currently in a screw top jug). And my pulcher webs all over the rim up top of its jug. I'll figure something out... maybe purchase something new at show next month.

What about my gbb if I put enough substrate and a nice vertical hollowed log in the middle. Only ask cuz she's due for an upgrade soon


----------



## Ibzayalexander (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks great. Try flame polishing your edges Ruth map gas for a more conspicuous appearance. If you plan to make them often I would suggest investing in a table saw & a router. That'll cut cost down to 20.00. Taps charges a fee for routing... the bigger the pieces the more expensive labor will be. Only costs me 40.00 to make 5 10x10x18.


----------

